# Air compressor - worth purchasing?



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I have been contemplating buying an air compressor for an occasional job around the house which I talked about in another thread. However, it seems like an expensive purchase for something not used very often, and for something that will just take up space in my garage most of the time. Are there other good uses around the house for an air compressor that might make it worth it?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Cleaning the garage with a blower attachment. Cleaning out computer fans. Blowing out irrigation lines. Getting attic insulation off of you. Putting air into tires. Texturing ceilings and walls. Running pneumatic tools. Blowing goats.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

I mean, Harbor Freight has some very reasonable pancake/hot dog air compressors if you don't want a large one. If you don't have an immediate need for it, you'll at least use it to blow out/off stuff. It's a secret weapon of auto detailers! 

And air tools are cool and all, but for the average home-gamer, you really need to run them at 130psi with a lot of CFM reserve. A pancake compressor will be very undersized for most all air tools - if you were thinking about using air tools. Sorry...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you get one, do yourself a favor and buy one of the "ultra quiet" ones. There are several examples in this thread:

Air Compressors


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Not having to deal with gas station air stations would be worth the cost of a small compressor to me. Seems like I'm always adding air to vehicle tires when we have cool weather. Plus, those things always pump a bunch of moisture into your tires if the weather is humid.

They do a fantastic job of "dry-cleaning" your lawn equipment. Pneumatic nailers are cheap and good for home-gamer use. Don't need a huge compressor to run one for DIY/Hobby purposes. Same with pneumatic impact wrenches. I love cordless but the tools are expensive and so are the batteries. If you have a compressor already, you need a short length of 3/8" air line and a modest 1/2" impact wrench. Doesn't have to be a big compressor either. It'll zip off mower blades, lug nuts, etc. no problem. If you're into DIY carpentry, it'll drive big lags effortlessly too. Birthday party coming up? It'll fill hundreds of balloons without turning you blue.

To add to @Ware's point, you'll use it more if it's not obnoxiously loud. Get a good one, and one with a noise level you're comfortable with.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I recently stained 2 Adirondack chairs in about 15 minutes using my compressor and a $10 spray gun from HF.

I frequently use air tools for automotive repair (shade tree) and it's the primary driver for me. Motorcycles I typically hand wrench since the fastener sizes are smaller and lower torque.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

The air compressor is a tremendously useful tool and I cannot imagine not having one. I have an assortment of nailers that get some pretty heavy use, even for a DIY'r / hobbyist wood worker. The option to buy a sprayer, blow out irrigation (although many dont recommend, it works for me), and pumping up tires make it a pretty essential item imo.. I just have a hitchachi pancake compressor that I think included a brad nailer for something like $125. Great investment from my perspective.


----------

